# AQHA colt possibly going to buy



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Im currently looking at possibly buying a quarter horse colt, im just very on the fence on purchasing him. So i figured i would get some peoples opinions on him from here. He is a weanling, the sire owner believes he will shed out to be a bay dun and be eligible for ABRA (he is currently AQHA pending). His mother is Dun and his sire is Grulla. I will post links to there pedigree, the sire's website and a photo of the colt's dam. Let me know what you think, and what you would believe this colt is worth. Im just really trying to make sure i make a smart investment, especially with him being a weanling. Thanks! 

Sire:

Dynamic In Blue
Dynamic In Blue Quarter Horse 

website; Dynamic In Blue


Dam:

Docs Oceanside Star
Docs Oceanside Star Quarter Horse

Here is also a list of the dam's progeny performance record;

*Sunrise Genuine Star: 2000 bay mare*
*injured as a foal, never shown

*Sunrise Genuine Hope: 2001 bay mare*
NRHA Money earner

*SunriseHollywoodDoc: 2002 buckskin mare*
AQHA Open Performance points (4)
2006 Regional Exp. Jr Reining Top Five

*Docs Dunit Shandy: 2005 brown mare*
OSBA Futurity Weanling Halter Mares- 5th place

*Who Dunit In The Sky: 2007 dun mare*
IBHA Halter points (8.5) (doesn't include 2011 shows)
IBHA Performance points (4.0) (doesn't include 2011 shows)
OSBA High Point 2YO Halter Mares (2009)
OSBA High Point Youth Halter Mares (2009)
OSBA Reserve High Point Youth Western Pleasure (2009)
IBHA World Show Open Halter Mares- 3rd place (2010)
IBHA World Show Youth Halter Mares- 4th place (2010)
IBHA Warm Up To The World Reserve Champion Youth Western Pleasure (2010)
IBHA Warm Up To The World Champion Open Halter Mare (2010)
OSBA High Point Youth Halter Mare (2010)
OSBA High Point Youth Performance Horse (2010)
*Unshown in 2011 due to owner's health issues


*RockStar Sensation: 2009 dun gelding*
OSBA Futurity Weanling Stallions- 4th place
ABRA Congress Reserve Champion Longe Line (Open and Amateur) 
ABRA Performance Points (total unavailable)
ABRA Congress Champion 2YO Longe Line (Open and Futurity)
*Being prepped under saddle for 3YO ABRA events

*Oh Why Not Me: 2011 dunskin mare*
*still in my barn- Plan to get her out to the OSBA Futurity this fall


*Dun Up N Denim: 2012 bay gelding*
*Eligible to show at the OSBA Futurity in weanling stallions/geldings


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My first concern would be to find out his HERDA status, if you don't know it. I see quite a bit of Poco Bueno in his pedigree, so it's a valid concern. I don't see any Impressive, so if you can make sure there is none, HYPP wouldn't be a concern. 

He's a nice looking little fellow, and if you want a weaner to raise up your way, might be a good bet. What are both parents temperaments like? How does he react to you handling him? 

I've seen well bred babies like him advertised starting at $500 in your general area, so wouldn't be willing to pay a whole lot. What are they asking?


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

There asking $1,500 obo, the stallion owner believes he's worth $3,500. The owner talked very highly of the dam, and she seems to be a wonderful mare. The stallion owner says Blue is a really good minded, well structured stud who passes that on to his foals. I was also told by the sire's owner that she has a lot of repeat customers because of the quality he throws and that its very rare to find a broke Blue foal on the market because the owners love them to much to let them go and they often go for upwards of $12,000-$15,000. They also have a facebook for the sire, but wasn't sure if i'm allowed to post a link to that.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That's ok, I don't need the Facebook thing, I looked at his website and found a link to the stallion station. His stud fee is advertised at $1000 with an 'early booking' discount to $800. So, back when the market was good, we'd multiply the stud fee by 3, so 3 X $800 (or less no one pays full price, at least not in my experience) = $2400. He's sired a world champ and mom's no slouch either with her get's show records, so I might go as high as $1000 in today's market if I realllllly realllllly loved the foal. BUT, unless you want a stallion and at that price I doubt he's stallion quality, then you have to geld him and raise him for at least 2 years before you can saddle break him and that all costs money. The $12K figure is what a top earning show horse might bring if sold, not a daily rider/trail horse type guy. So, depending on what you want to do with him, he may or may not be a good deal. Are you wanting to show him?


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, im looking for a show prospect. However something of show quality already started, even in this economy, still demands a pretty penny.

Also wanted to add, since he won't be weaned until the beginning of August i am able to make payments which is a big bonus.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Born2Ride said:


> Yes, im looking for a show prospect. However something of show quality already started, even in this economy, still demands a pretty penny.
> 
> Also wanted to add, since he won't be weaned until the beginning of August i am able to make payments which is a big bonus.


 
Yes, it does, but if you add the costs to get the horse there, it's still frequently less than buying a weaner and raising it or breeding one. The benefit to having a baby to raise is that it's trained your way and you get to pay every month instead of all at once. 

I figure by the time I put a foal on the ground it has cost me somewhere in the neighborhood of $5K if I use an outside stallion with a reasonable stud fee (in Arabs that's a pretty broad definition). The least I can expect to pay for a breeding is around $2500 today, then there's shipping the semen and the vet costs to impregnate the mare probably around $1000 per try if she doesn't catch the first time. Then I have to feed her, vet her and otherwise dance attendance on her for approximately 18 months, til the foal is weaned. It costs roughly $250/month to care for my own horses. That figure includes feed, bedding, farrier, routine shots, deworming. So, take $250 X 18 months, so there's another $2500 before the foal is weaned and ready to sell. Now we're up to $7500 in costs and in today's market.....whooooeeee it's gotta be one special foal to sell for more than $750 to $1000. If I keep the foal and put it in training when he's old enough, then I'm looking at 1 to 2 years feeding before training at $250/month, so let's do another 18 months for $2500 more. Then I send him off to be trained, halter & saddle breaking for $700 month (Arabian trainers can go a LOT higher than that) for a minimum of 6 months, another $4200 before I can even show him to any kind of title. We're now up to $14000 and I haven't even shown the horse yet. 

That's why I'm saying, sometimes it's cheaper to buy the trained horse with a show record than to raise it or breed it. 

NOT trying to discourage you from buying this colt if he's everything you've ever wanted, just trying to kind of paint a financial picture for you. I bought my stallion at less than 1 day old and paid over $10K for him. I just KNEW when I saw him he was everything I ever wanted in a stallion. I knew his mother and his father, had actually been around when they were BOTH born, so watched them grow up and watched them show and so I KNEW the quality of the foal. But now, my boy is 5 years old and I probably have $250,000 in him in feed, training, farrier, vet and showing expenses. Not to mention the hassle of dealing with a stallion on a very small farm. Would I do it again if I'd already been through all this before I saw him? YOU BET I WOULD, IN A HOT SECOND! So, just be informed and get a real clear picture in your head of what you want and go for it, just be prepared for all the costs involved.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

I completely understand where your coming from, but financially i don't have a couple thousand to drop right at once. So although, you are right, it would be cheaper to buy a trained one, i couldn't afford that. As to where i could afford a monthly feed bill and monthly training expenses. He's also not far, so gas/traveling fee's wouldn't be expensive. I get good hay for a very reasonable price, i can board him for free at my parents (i just pay for his upkeep). I also know of a good trainer less than 45mins from me who has a good reputation for training WP horses for a very reasonable monthly fee. I had this all mapped out when i use to own my 4yr.old grade paint. But i came to the conclusion even though he was a nice mover and gorgeous he would ultimately, still be just that, a grade gelding, and he just wouldn't take me as far as a planned to go, and in this economy pedigree does help resale value. Im just looking for something that will be worth the investment, if that makes sense .


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Born2Ride said:


> I completely understand where your coming from, but financially i don't have a couple thousand to drop right at once. So although, you are right, it would be cheaper to buy a trained one, i couldn't afford that. As to where i could afford a monthly feed bill and monthly training expenses. He's also not far, so gas/traveling fee's wouldn't be expensive. I get good hay for a very reasonable price, i can board him for free at my parents (i just pay for his upkeep). I also know of a good trainer less than 45mins from me who has a good reputation for training WP horses for a very reasonable monthly fee. I had this all mapped out when i use to own my 4yr.old grade paint. But i came to the conclusion even though he was a nice mover and gorgeous he would ultimately, still be just that, a grade gelding, and he just wouldn't take me as far as a planned to go, and in this economy pedigree does help resale value. Im just looking for something that will be worth the investment, if that makes sense .


:lol: In that case, it sounds like you've probably found him! I'd probably offer them $1,000 and meet in the middle if they'll let you make payments plus board til he's paid off. In today's market I would not pay the full asking. Unless they'll let you stretch out his payments for like a year, then I'd do it for the convenience and no interest. Make sense? 

I just went to a retirement auction and bought my cremello QH stallion, Skipper W and Conclusive lines, HYPP negative. He's 2 years old and I've been wanting a cremello filly from his breeder for a long time, just kept finding excuses not to buy. Ok, I'm a tightwad. BUT, when Mr. Youngker decided to retire, I got the fire lit under me. I went an looked at EVERYTHING in the sale and decided this colt was the best thing for the money and bid $1000 for him. The auctioneer thought it was real funny when he said, "She's bidding $1000, will you go higher?" and I informed him that *I *had bid that $1000 and he was going to be* MY* horse and that gal could go as high as she liked. I got the horse for $1000, the other gal decided there was no point in bidding higher, LOL! So, when they're the right horse, they're just the right horse. I'm loving Skippy and not a bit sorry I bought him and can't wait to go showing.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Personally I really like him..You seem like you've thought everything out and you're ready for him. Buy him..


----------



## starrylake (Mar 20, 2012)

I like him  good looking colt


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't have much to add since others have covered a lot of it.

Regarding his color. He is Bay. He's not grulla, and not a bay dun. Nor will he shed out to be one. His color right now, is what he'll be as an adult. It's a very pretty color though. 

Both his parents are very very nice.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

I asked about the HERDA, the dams never been tested, but I think the sire has (I believe it said so on there website). Anyways she told me if I wanted him tested shed mail me his hairs so I can have it done. Is it normal for the potential buyer to pay for the test, or should the owner. Also is testing for HERDA expensive?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I don't have much to add since others have covered a lot of it.
> 
> Regarding his color. He is Bay. He's not grulla, and not a bay dun. Nor will he shed out to be one. His color right now, is what he'll be as an adult. It's a very pretty color though.


Honestly that's a bit disappointing, the owner and sires owner said he had the barring and dorsal strip, the sires owner said there was more than a 50% chance he'll be a dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The barring and dorsal stripe are more the likely just countershading. I'd bet 80% (if not all) of all horses have some sort of shading, mine all do.

A Bay Dun is this color.

















This would be grulla. See how "mousey" or "slate" looking he is?









By the way, those are both by Dynamic In Blue.

$1500 I believe is a perfectly fair price for him.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Born2Ride said:


> I asked about the HERDA, the dams never been tested, but I think the sire has (I believe it said so on there website). Anyways she told me if I wanted him tested shed mail me his hairs so I can have it done. Is it normal for the potential buyer to pay for the test, or should the owner. Also is testing for HERDA expensive?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I could not find where their website said anything about HERDA and since sire AND dam are both line bred Poco Bueno, I would ask them again about the sire and if they say he's negative, I'd request a copy of his negative test along with the baby's tail hair to test him. The test is only $35 and very cheap compared to the heartbreak of HERDA. Here's a link to the lab: 
HERDA - Hereditary Equine Regional Dermal Asthenia

I'm extremely saddened and I'll say it just once, disgusted, that they haven't tested the mare and may have bred her to another Poco Bueno descendant who may or may not have been tested and or disclosed. I also think a whole lot less of them for requiring YOU to do the testing if you want to be safe. As a buyer, that response right there would make me walk and NEVER look back. I don't care if the horse is a carrier, you can always geld him, but to not test and disclose results is absolutely irresponsible when dealing with genetic lethals. Here's a link to an article about HERDA if you're not familiar with it. HERDA


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, I thought that was a little weird that she expects me to pay for it, especially since I haven't even confirmed I was buying him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is nice looking. If you dont want the expense of raising a baby, maybe you could find an older horse age 2-3 that you could make pmts on.?
you also have to consider that he could injure himself before age 2-3 making him non rideable. Is the owner stating he is bay dun because of the dorsal stripe ? it does not look like shading to me. A diff angle photo would work.
If the Mare is not Herda checked, it would be up to you to have the baby checked. It is also up to buyer to pay for the DNA if required by AQHA. If the mare is not dna'd you may have to pay for that also.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Over all the colt looks nice. He is a bay not dun. I like the dam. Looks like she has produced well. Sire is not bad. I do not think that $1500 is bad at all considering what the dam has produced. Looks like several of her foals have reining points/earnings. Would have to look her up to see exactly how much but reining prospects bring good money.

As to the cost of buying a prospect vs a finished horse. That can vary. It will depend on dicipline breeding and how well the horse shows vs how well the prospect may show. You can buy a finished reiner for under $10K however those horses are not going to put you in the big money at any show. You might do OK with them in the green reiner but they are going to be lucky to mark a consistent 68-69. Vs a weanling who has the potencial of marking better. If the horse does then he will be work a lot more then that.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok thank you everyone for the input. I may just grab him up and see what this little guy becomes, there's a lot of good feedback on the sires foals from there facebook page, so that's a plus. I also am aware of the potential money that reining prospects could be worth. I think he'd make a really nice all around horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Truthfully I would ask the mare owner if you could lease her and breed her to a nice stallion. She has not produce much but she has 2 foals by some top stallions. One by Genuine Doc and the other by Hollywood Eighty Six. Those though where back in early 2000s. 

At the end of the day the purchs price is the least you will pay.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Well im not looking for a reiner, and if i breed her to a stallion, even if she let me, theres no guarantee what the outcome would be. Atleast this way i already know what my money will be buying me.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my God!! I need to throw a party for the responsible buyer/OP for her good thinking! I am seriously astounded by this last remark...and very impressed..


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks, I just feel like just buying this colt woud be less of a gamble. Im currently In the process of trying to work something out with the owner.  hopefuly he turns out to be a smart investment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

With this colt it will be the training that will given you your investment more then the colt himself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I do agree with nrhareiner about the training being the bigger investment, but I am very glad that someone is actually buying a really nice prospect and using your thinking.. Usually it's Ni just want a cute baby!" And hope you get something nice.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Well to be honest, if I just wanted something cute I could find a foal that's "adorable" for like 300 bucks. But im looking for a show prospect, so im not looking for cute im looking for elegance and class in a horse. I was hoping he would be dun, however the color of a horse plays a small part in the entire image of the animal itself, I'd take good conformation, proven show pedigree and good mind over that any day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I want to hug you!


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Born2Ride said:


> Well to be honest, if I just wanted something cute I could find a foal that's "adorable" for like 300 bucks. But im looking for a show prospect, so im not looking for cute im looking for elegance and class in a horse. I was hoping he would be dun, however the color of a horse plays a small part in the entire image of the animal itself, I'd take good conformation, proven show pedigree and good mind over that any day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Well, if this is true I would really hold off for something that is bred top and bottom for what you want.

The sire is a 16h pleasure horse.
The dam is a lot of cow so I assume she is smaller in size. 

Though he is a nice colt the chances of getting a competitive prospect (wont even get into if you want to keep him a stud) for either venue (rail classes or cow work) would be greatly increased if the dam and sire were from the same type of horse. If I was looking for a prospect I would first pick what I want to compete in and the second go out and buy a horse bred (all around) to do that work. But that is JMO.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Lopin N Paint said:


> Well, if this is true I would really hold off for something that is bred top and bottom for what you want.
> 
> The sire is a 16h pleasure horse.
> The dam is a lot of cow so I assume she is smaller in size.
> ...


Well from what I've seen in my searching for a prospect, and what I see sell, alot of people prefer a horse that has the potential to be an all-arounder. a lot of people I know show in more than just 1 thing, take the colts sire for example, he shows competitively in both english and western. Also the dams aout 15.2 I believe she told me, and his half sister is about 15.1 at 14 months I think. Id have to double check my emails to be 100% sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I think for that price range that is about what you are going to find. Over all he is not bad. He should do well in several areas. However there are a lot of horses out there who are bred for a certain thing compet at the highest level in that and still make nice all around horses. It just comes down to training a lot of the time for those horses to be able to do other things.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I wont know what he's capable of until he's older, but looking at him now I think he seems pretty nice. Nobody can predict what he will be, any foal is a gamble. I am still looking around as well, new foals pop up constantly. She wont budge on $1,500 if I do payments until he's weaned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My advice would be to walk away. The 'you pay for the test if you want it' thing is a way for her to not have to disclose the results. If she has him tested, morally she has to disclose if he's a carrier. If you have him tested, she can always claim you didn't share. That to me is walking a too fine line on ethics. 

There are many nice colts out there from ethical breeders who will work with a buyer. In fact, I don't know many breeders these days who don't take payments if asked.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Born2Ride said:


> Honestly that's a bit disappointing, the owner and sires owner said he had the barring and dorsal strip, the sires owner said there was more than a 50% chance he'll be a dun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, there is only a 50% or a 100% chance of having a gene. The sire can only pass on the dun gene 50% of the time because one of his parents was not dun, automatically meaning this sire only carries one copy of it. 

That being said, I also don't think he's dun or bay. I would say he's brown. Brown foals are typically very dark along the back the way he is and his muzzle looks to be lighter. 

Either way, he's a lovely little colt. Good luck to you and your possible purchase and I agree with DR: your sensibility needs to be rewarded.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> My advice would be to walk away. The 'you pay for the test if you want it' thing is a way for her to not have to disclose the results. If she has him tested, morally she has to disclose if he's a carrier. If you have him tested, she can always claim you didn't share. That to me is walking a too fine line on ethics.
> 
> There are many nice colts out there from ethical breeders who will work with a buyer. In fact, I don't know many breeders these days who don't take payments if asked.


Oh I know most breeders accept payments until a foals weaned, I guess im just having a hard time find the quailty I want for my budget.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

